# Southern splore tour pt 3: Lillesden school for girls, Hawkshurst June 2012



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

After a failed attempt to get into babies castle, yes we are hanging our heads in shame but in our defense there was what looked like new boards up also we were spotted by some old dears, oh and the police were in the vicinity..honest the next port of call was Lillesden school for girls, a breeze in comparison. I was very impressed with this splore, not only was it in better nick than i expected(apart from upstairs, tempting but we avoided) but it had the added bonus of some fantastic artwork inside.At one point we thought we had the company of a security man until Altdayout saw a camera flash light up a wall and to Luckypants delight it was a tattooed legged lady with a short skirt doing a photoshoot!
A bit of history, please feel free to skip! Lillesden school for girls is a grade 2 listed french chateau style house set in 200 acres of gardens and forest. The Lillesden estate was bought by the banker Edward Loyd in 1853 and after marrying Caroline Louisa Foster on the 12th March 1846, he built the mansion which was completed in 1855. Ater the Great war, everything was sold and the mansion became Lillesden school for girls and then after that Bedbury public girls school. Unfortunately it closed in 1999.
On with the pics















































Shakin' stevens eat your heart out





Mickeys' dead!









Bathtime hell




















A monster lurks





Hope you enjoyed​


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely stair shots, real tasty.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Sshhhh you have some really quality pics of the place and even got a chair in the hall way shot
> 
> Cracking post mate



Cant resist a chair shot


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 2, 2012)

Fantastic set of picture Sssshhh.. haha yes the lady was a bonus better that than security 
Some of my pics ,sorry no model shots as i must say i was a tad embarrassed .









































Thanks for looking a interesting mooch this one was .

Gone for different styles on the pics hope its not to OTT ​


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice set both and nice to see its still standing how were the floors...when I went they were nothing short of murderous


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice set both and nice to see its still standing how were the floors...when I went they were nothing short of murderous



Not too bad in most rooms downstairs, didnt venture onto the floorboards at the top of the stone stairs, they were a bit rough, didnt want to end up dangling like that baby doll


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Fantastic set of picture Sssshhh.. haha yes the lady was a bonus better that than security
> Some of my pics ,sorry no model shots as i must say i was a tad embarrassed .​




Even more of a bonus for you if she was in the buff Nice pics, love the dangly dolly pic​


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 2, 2012)

Was dr who not filmed there once


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

Trickysteve said:


> Was dr who not filmed there once



Indeed it was, though ive never watched the episode,it was the curse of fenric


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic pics both of you. That's just gone up a couple of places in my To Do list.

Oh and I don't believe you about the photoshoot. I rhink you need to post pics of the model for proof


----------



## abel101 (Aug 3, 2012)

good job you guys! 

Also the floorboards up the stairs are alright, especially in certain rooms, although i did end up going threw one floorboard, luckily only one leg went through! and a lucky hand getting out of the sticky situation.

I never did see the hanging mickey mouse... 
Also you guys find anyone else lurking around?


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice one! This building is absolutely lovely. We really enjoyed it whren we went and interestingly it doesn't look to have deteriorated too much in twelve months. 

Well done.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

great report guys and what a stunning place ,,,would love a mooch here myself


----------



## Bones out (Aug 3, 2012)

Excellent pictures there guys, tell me.... Is the mirror all smashed now in picture 8 ?

Place looking really trashed now


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2012)

You both have some really cracking photos in this report.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 3, 2012)

*Brilliant!! Nice one you 2. Lovely lookin place this with some excellent pieces of graff..
Crackin pics too....*


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic report, beautiful place & photos


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of graffiti but I have to admit the stuff there was very good.


----------



## daimo_45 (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't suppose you saw us getting into a car outside as you entered?


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 3, 2012)

Stunning Pictures, simply stunning... bow down to you both...


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 3, 2012)

Am a bit late to the posting party on this one loolz.

I thought it was pretty ace here, a lot better than i thought it would be, after the babies castle fiasco where a group of youths were in seconds after us but rather loudly then just as loudly out again when they saw us staring at em haha , then old dears pointing at us, not too long later the sound of sirens, a lesson learnt on a previous splore where we thought "nah its just an ambulance" has served us well since and probably saved our skins at Mansfield Hospital, is if you hear sirens just presume there for YOU and act accordingly either leave or hide , we just jumped out in the nick of time to see cop car pass top of lane, we were back in the car and moved to the front of the place to look at the map for our next location and just 3 feet away from us copper stood behind car looking around with notebook out haha and with that off to Lilesden.

Quite a wonderous place since its closure it seems to have attracted a wide variety of 'creatives' who have left there marks in various ways in the form of left over props from illicit photoshoots or artwork from some pretty gifted and not soo gifted vandal graff artists rightly or wrongly this has rendered the place into some kind of underground Tate gallery 






















Plus the buildings ripe for photography in its own decaying right too











I love checker floors perhaps they remind me of the first CGI textures in 3d renderers






Someone asked how are the floors in here, erm ...






Ah well one more left over prop borrow for a the closing LILESDALIEN shot 






Look out for Splore Tour Part 4 ​


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 3, 2012)

Mint them fella


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic pictures Alt .


----------



## abel101 (Aug 3, 2012)

for a minute there I thought you took a snap of my leg hole! haha! nice shots yet again!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic pics both of you. That's just gone up a couple of places in my To Do list.
> 
> Oh and I don't believe you about the photoshoot. I rhink you need to post pics of the model for proof



Thanks Haha,ask luckypants, i can imagine him, hand and camera round door trying to get some sneaky shots


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

Fab pics alt, i love the alien at the bottom of the stairs with the balloony head shot


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

abel101 said:


> good job you guys!
> 
> Also the floorboards up the stairs are alright, especially in certain rooms, although i did end up going threw one floorboard, luckily only one leg went through! and a lucky hand getting out of the sticky situation.
> 
> ...



Thankyou The whole leg, ouch! No one else apart from the photographer and his model


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 3, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Thanks Haha,ask luckypants, i can imagine him, hand and camera round door trying to get some sneaky shots



Haha come on im not that bad, ill be getting a rep then they ll all call me pervi pants i have a wife and kids ya know  well a girlfreind and a kid but its all the same .


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Haha come on im not that bad, ill be getting a rep then they ll all call me pervi pants i have a wife and kids ya know  well a girlfreind and a kid but its all the same .



Only joking pervi, i mean luckypants!! Just jesting


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with being a perv.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow......fantastic shots from all of you!!! 

looks like a great 'splore that one, beautiful place.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

krela said:


> Nothing wrong with being a perv.



Thats what they all say


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Don't suppose you saw us getting into a car outside as you entered?


We went in june


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 3, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Don't suppose you saw us getting into a car outside as you entered?



Not unless we had a time machine


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

just brill brill brill love your reports!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for your ace feedbax guys

Sshhhh.... and Luckypants really tip top pictures


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 5, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Excellent pictures there guys, tell me.... Is the mirror all smashed now in picture 8 ?
> 
> Place looking really trashed now



Unfortunately it is. Morons no doubt


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 7, 2012)

LIKE LIKE LIKE !!!

Three great sets of images and looked like you all had a great time too.

Love the HDR as always


----------

